

PyBlosxom: blogging with a hacker-friendly workflow - adnam
http://happy.cat/blog/Blogging-with-pyBlosxom-2010-01-20.html

======
jbellis
A similar project: <http://www.blogofile.com/>

~~~
adnam
Awesome, thanks :)

------
bravura
Also check out ikiwiki (perl) and yaki (python). Yaki is particularly cool
because it automatically populates the bottom of each page with related links
on your site. This makes your site feel much less sparse.

------
steveklabnik
I commented on his blog, too, but I used to do this with jekyll. It was pretty
sweet, but I've moved on to Posterous now.

